# new to fur handling... have a few questions



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay so i have a couple beaver and i have them skinned, i was having trouble fleshing them with a buck knife. any suggestions? can i let the fat dry and then take it off? i have the one pinned up on a piece of plywood fur side down.. is taht right and should i be doing that if i havent fleshed them yet? thanks


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

also, do they need to be scraped down or will the buyer still take it skinned rough.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

They will buy them just skinned but you'll get discounted for his labor fleshing them. Did you case skin them or round skin them? They will need to be skinned round for the market. Scrapping a beaver is one of the most enjoyable jobs of beaver trapping. :lol: Without the proper tools scrapping a beaver is a really really tough job.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay, what kind of discount are we talking? and i have them pinned up (round skinned) so if a want to flesh them later can i still do that if theyre dry? thx


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

No, if you have it skinned and pinned up the fat, meat, and membrane will dry and destroy the hide in the process. If you don't have the right tools to scrape a beaver I would suggest you do one of two things, you can roll the hide up fur out and freeze it or sell it very soon. The dicount in price depends on the buyer and the current demand for beaver.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay. but if i freeze it right away wont it be smaller? like is it necesary to stretch it.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

No, it won't shrink it will just freeze, once you thaw it out to sell it will be the same size you froze it at. Remember fold it fur out, I always put my fur in a paper bag then a plastic bag and tried to get as much air out of the bags as possible before putting it into the freezer. Air is what causes freezer burn, should last 6 months in the freezer frozen this way.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay thanks for the help


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

steel, the term stretching is kind of misconseving. You are pinning your hide (whatever type it is) to a board "stretcher" for the drying process so that the hide holds a presentable shape and form.

DO NOT use stretching to make the hide appear larger than it really is, if you "stretch" the hide all you are really doing is making the fur appear thinner, which will result in the fur being graded as a lower quality. Remember fur is graded by numerous factors, which size is one but not the only one. There are tricks to boarding certain fur which will make them appear fuller and of better quality, BUT quality fur buyers will see through most of these tricks.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

k thanks, i am wondering if i need a fleshing blade? is it alot easier because i was having a real hard time with my buck knife and put a nick in the hide. :x


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

patrick grumley said:


> Without the proper tools scrapping a beaver is a really really tough job.


I think what you meant to say was "WITH the proper tools scrapping a beaver is a really really really tough job". :lol:

Scrapping beaver for a living will give you forearms like Popeye.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea that too BBJ, everyone who wants to get into beaver trapping needs to experience a 60+ pound beaver on the beam just once. Makes you rethink your choice in hobbies. I personally like putting beaver up, but I'm sick like that. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoy trapping them. But I know my limits, and im no beaver man when it comes to putting em up! I dread it.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Steel to answer your question, you'll need a fleshing knife two handle fleshing knife preferred and a fleshing beam. You can make your own fleshing beam just be sure there are no knots or snags in the wood, sure way to cut holes in the hide while your scrapping.

And to clarify my previous statement, I liked to put my *OWN* beaver up, so all you beaver trappers don't start dropping hides off at my place thinking you're adding to my happiness. :lol:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay thanks, are **** as tough as beaver? i have skinned one but never fleshed it..


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

**** are much easier, all but the neck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Everything is easier than beaver.

Fleshing the area right above the tail on an ice-out beaver...... :******:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going to say that badgers are a bigger pain in the a$$ than beaver.

I've been using the Necker 600 on beaver and it's the best knife i've ever found. I've used some monster knifes that have been sharper than heck and they don't do as well a job.

I'd agree BBJ that fat hump near the tail is a pain.

Steelpuck18,
My suggestion to you is to find a guy that puts up fur and ask to see how they do it. If it still appeals to you then get set up. If it doesn't, just sell him your fur and be done with it.

xdeano


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

I gotta agree with xdeano...badger are the biggest pain in the a$$ to skin/flesh/stretch of them all...but beaver are a close second. Personally, I won't do either...in fact, I usually just skin the coyotes even, freeze them, and let the pro's worry bout fleshing...


----------

